# Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Juni 2011)

*Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juni 2011)

*Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Für den Preis und die coole Features geht das voll in Ordnung mit den 20 Dollar .
Hoffentlich gibt es dazu einen Test.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Naja, ich könnte damit jetzt nichts anfangen  Aber interessant ist es trotzdem


----------



## Hauptsergant (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

für 20 Dollar ist es akzeptabel und werde vielleicht kaufen. Suche gerade noch 2 Stück 120-ger


----------



## Schleifer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

jaaaaaaa
genau auf sowas hab ich gewartet. Hab schon lang nach ner einfachen Möglichkeit gesucht nen Lüfter für ein Gehäuse einer externen Festplatte zu verwenden. Jackpot!


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Perfekt für Notebooks und Fritzboxen mit Hitzeproblemen


----------



## tripod (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

zwar ohne magnet, aber selbst gebaut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hätte es die enermax-usb-lüfter schon gegeben hätte ich allerdings wohl dort gekauft 

edit
einsatzgebiet, mein sat-receiver, der wird gern mal etwas zu heiss im sommer, aber hat nen usb-port 

edit2
@fseuring 						
damit festplatten wirklichen schaden nehmen, braucht es schon einen *enormen* magneten!


----------



## fseuring (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

*deleted*


----------



## Mplayer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*



fseuring schrieb:


> Wenn das ernst gemeint ist, würde ich mir das nochmal überlegen: Festplatten, Magnete und so...
> 
> fseuring


 
Der Magnet ist doch viel zu schwach, als dass der der Festplatte schaden könnte.


----------



## fseuring (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

*deleted*


----------



## Borkenkaefer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Für mich fällt mir gerade kein Einsatzgebiet für so einen Lüfter ein.
Klingt aber trotzdem interessant.


----------



## Gothic1806 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Naaa den Lüfter hab ich doch schon mal bei einem PCGH - Uncut Clip gesehn  da gings um ein geheimes Projekt eurer seits .

Verheimlicht ihr uns da nicht irgendwas @ Pcgh ? 


Mfg.   Markus


----------



## Mplayer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*



Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Naaa den Lüfter hab ich doch schon mal bei einem PCGH - Uncut Clip gesehn  da gings um ein geheimes Projekt eurer seits .
> 
> Verheimlicht ihr uns da nicht irgendwas @ Pcgh ?
> 
> ...


 
ne, das war ein anderer von Enermax.  Da ging es um den normalen Vegas. Dieser soll in der PCGH-Edition nen leiseren Propeller bekommen, glaub ich.


----------



## B4C4RD! (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Also ich find den Luefter bisschen geil, kauft mir den mal 3x ?  

Via. usb mhm ... naja... muss man sehen wie er sich sonst so macht.


----------



## KaterTom (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Also optisch machen die Dinger ordentlich was her! Und was die anderen Eigenschaften betrifft, wäre ein Test nicht schlecht!


----------



## watercooled (20. Juni 2011)

Sieht sehr interessant aus!


----------



## Schwini (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

mit dem Lüfter kann ich im Sommer, schnell mal meinen kleinen stylishen Ventilator rausholen.  Passt sogar dann zum Frontlüfter vom Gehäuse. Apollish Vegas in Blau. 

Ich bräucht nur noch eine USB-Stromquelle inner Schule, wenn alle wie immer die Fenster über Nachmittag zu lassen und Vorhände aufhaben.. Kommt man bei 30° im Schatten in den KLassenraum: Brutkasten!

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Th3 GhOst (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Hmmm interessant für n Notebookkühler im eigenbau würd ich mal sagen ^^
Oder um sich selbst im sommer ne Kühle briese zu gönnen ;P

gruß


----------



## |L1n3 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*



Schwini schrieb:


> mit dem Lüfter kann ich im Sommer, schnell mal meinen kleinen stylishen Ventilator rausholen.  Passt sogar dann zum Frontlüfter vom Gehäuse. Apollish Vegas in Blau.
> 
> Ich bräucht nur noch eine USB-Stromquelle inner Schule, wenn alle wie immer die Fenster über Nachmittag zu lassen und Vorhände aufhaben.. Kommt man bei 30° im Schatten in den KLassenraum: Brutkasten!
> 
> Hat da jemand eine Idee?


 Bau dir nen Akkupack!
Einfach 10 AA Akkus in Reihe schalten ... 
Dann brauchst du natürlich ne passendes 12V Ladestromquelle ...
Google mal, das is eigentlich ganz easy

Und wenn du gute Akkus holst mit viel Kapazität sollte der auch ne zeit lang damit laufen


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Wiso mit LED´s? Wiso so lackiert? Ein einfaches schwarz hätte gereicht. Unnötig aufgeputscht aber eine Interessante Idee.


----------



## Schwini (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*



|L1n3 schrieb:


> Bau dir nen Akkupack!
> Einfach 8 AA Akkus in Reihe schalten ...
> Dann brauchst du natürlich ne passendes 12V Ladestromquelle ...
> Google mal, das is eigentlich ganz easy
> ...



Hey. 
Vielen Dank. Das ist echt eine seehr gute Idee. 
Hab ich auch was zu basteln. Vielen Dank. 
Aber ich denke dass ich dann eine normalen Apollish oder so nehmen werde, der mit 3 pin läuft.. ich denke mal, ass das für mich leichter zu löten ist.

@Topic: Das einzige was den Lüfter in meinen Augen ein wenig billig macht: Diese lackierten Rahmen.. Wieso keine glänzenden Rahmen, wie bei den normalen Apollish Vegas?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Ich für mich sehe da keinen Sinn drin, aber wer es braucht solls kaufen


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Ein sehr schöner und schicker Blickfang macht sich sicherlich recht gut im Lancool K62


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Juni 2011)

Is mal was neues, irgendwie interessant.

Aber nen richtigen Sinn dafür hab ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Gnome (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Die Dinger werden ja immer hässlicher


----------



## Meat Boy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Das ist also ein Twister-Lüfter mit LEDs... wollte PCGH nicht einmal so ein Produkt vorstellen? Wird daraus jetzt nichts mehr?


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*



fseuring schrieb:


> Ich dachte die wären da ziemlich empfindlich, riskieren würde ich das auf jeden Fall nicht.


 
Ich würd mir sorgn machen wenns ein ELEKTRO magnet währ bei den billigen Ferritmagnet die sicher hier zum Einsatz kommen ist es sehr unwährscheidnlich das die Blöcke löschen ^^


----------



## Amigo (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Nerdiges Teil... ob der für sein Geld als klassischer Ventilator (sprich zur Kühlung Humanoider) taugt?  Hübsch ist er ja, halt ein Apollish. 
btw: Wer den ohne PC und ohne basteln einsetzten möchte: Das fällt mir spontan ein...


----------



## Drapenot (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Ohne Lichter Schnick Schnack und als 140 Lüfter wäre es auf jedenfall eine Interesante Sache. Da ich keine Lüfter innen mehr anbringen kann weil der CPU und GPU Kühler zu groß ist^^
Müssten nur leise genug sein die Lüster, sonst wäre der ganze Aufwand wieder umsonst gewesen...


----------



## Preylord (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Interessante Idee  ...nur leider ein Alu Case 

Mfg


----------



## Conqi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Dann hätte der interne USB-Anschluss meiner PCI-Steckkarte ja sogar nen Sinn... klingt auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## Lindianer (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Perfekt für Notebooks und Fritzboxen mit Hitzeproblemen



Nur dass Fritzboxen leider nicht magnetisch sind...


Wer ne magnetische Pinnwand neben dem Schreibtisch hat, kann ihn auch gut als Ventilator benutzen.  Hm, schick is das Ding ja irgendwie, aber ich wüsste auch nicht, was ich damit sollte.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Wenn er in blau kommen würd, könnt ich mir nen Einsatzgebiet für mich ausdenken.
So fang ich gar nicht damit an


----------



## dustyjerk (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Ich denke ich werde mir dann einen als Tischventilator für die Arbeit gönnen  Der rote sieht meiner Meinung nach ohnehin besser aus - blau ist langsam etwas ausgelutscht


----------



## Jackey555 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Sehe wirklich keinen Sinn darin. Und wie soll das mit dem USB gehen wegen Regelung usw?


----------



## Chimera (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*



dustyjerk schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mir dann einen als Tischventilator für die Arbeit gönnen  Der rote sieht meiner Meinung nach ohnehin besser aus - blau ist langsam etwas ausgelutscht



Hehe, da hab ich mir schon den Arctic Cooling USB Ventilator zugelegt: ARCTIC Breeze Pro · Peripherals · Equipment · Arctic Cooling. Ist wenigstens nicht störend gross bzw. pustet einem nicht gleich den Hut ab, hat zusätzliche USB Ports, sieht optisch gelungen aus. Zuvor hatten wir den kleinen, welchen man z.B. am Notebook oder an der Tastatur (wenn man USB Ports hat) anschliessen kann: ARCTIC Breeze Mobile · Peripherals · Equipment · Arctic Cooling. Den fand ich weniger den Hit, vorallem weil er mir eben den benötigten USB Port an der Tasti belegte


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Juli 2011)

Find icb eigendlich 'ne coole idee.

Was mir zu denken macht: 
Wenn man den mit magnet an das Gehäuse pappt kann man den doch nur sehr schlecht oder gar nicht entkoppeln, oder??


----------



## Gnome (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Sieht gut aus, würde mir nur nen blauen noch wünschen. Und den roten Rahmen mal weg und ein Foto davon...dieser Magnet-Käse ist doch mist . Wir Alu-Tower-User werden vernachlässigt


----------



## Koyote (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*



Gnome schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, würde mir nur nen blauen noch wünschen. Und den roten Rahmen mal weg und ein Foto davon...dieser Magnet-Käse ist doch mist . Wir Alu-Tower-User werden vernachlässigt


 Sign, der Lüfter sieht echt schick aus und Blau wäre geil


----------



## dustyjerk (31. August 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Also meine zwei dürften Morgen ankommen


----------



## Nocturn (31. August 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Hm der sieht nicht so gut aus. Da finde ich die Enermax Apollish Vegas Reihe deutlich besser


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (31. August 2011)

*AW: Enermax bringt ungewöhnlichen 120mm-Lüfter U.R. Vegas*

Also die anderen sahen echt besser aus.
Aber di8e Idee mit dem Gummi darum um das Gitter zu befästigen find ich nicht schlecht


----------

